# Portrait of an old man



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

If it hurts your eyes, please look away. I was just fooling around with my new lightstands and umbrellas and off camera flash. The wife is out on a business dinner and the dogs won't sit still for their portraits so I was stuck with myself as the subject. For that I must apologize. But you must admit, it takes guts to post something like this. That's the great thing about the online world. I will never have to face most of you in person Sorry again Rusty, Brett, Rich, Arlon, Mike... you've already seen it many times.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> But you must admit, it takes guts to post something like this.


you go that right. :smile:


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Its OK........Just please tell us...............You are wearing pants aren't you .........................


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

UGH!!!

Lighting looks good. Not sure about the exposure! 
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

No I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> No I'm not wearing pants.


Now that took guts!!!! Ha Ha Ha......Of course....You are kidding....Right?????

Of course you are.....

Note to self...Never ask a question unless you are sure you can handle the answer....


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

The lighting looks good


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

There goes our G rating....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't know anything much about lighting... but there is a shiny patch on your nose and on your forehead that reminded me of something i read a little while ago about using a filter that takes the shine off skin (and leaves etc).

same photo both times? interesting depth in the black and white... i always think that shadows give much more character to an image. this one is no exception.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, now I am certain that you looked better in person. 

I've heard of cameras adding pounds, but years??? Ha Ha Ha Courageous to a fault! I loved it. rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, MY.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Crud, I'd avoided opening this for some time and just got careless. Scared the **** out of my cat.. He's still running.. (-:}


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

*A little edit*

Nice balanced lighting. I did a little editing to your shot giving it the same treatment my wife always wants when I take a shot of her.


----------

